
Linux Hardware Database - pabs3
https://linux-hardware.org/
======
ancarda
Since the website isn't loading properly (HN hug of death?), here's the
summary from the homepage:

""" This is a project to collect hardware details of Linux-powered computers
over the world and help Linux users and developers to collaboratively debug
hardware related issues, check for Linux-compatibility and find drivers.

Make a probe of your computer in order to participate and discover the world
of hardware in details. Share your probes and logs with Linux developers to
debug and fix problems on your computer. Please read more in our blog. """

All I can say is how glad I am something like this exists!

Edit: Here's some pages I was able to archive since the site is still
struggling:

* Computer: [https://archive.is/XuUGV](https://archive.is/XuUGV) (Dell XPS 15 9570)

* Probe: [https://archive.is/0CTI0](https://archive.is/0CTI0) (Dell XPS 15 9570 on Ubuntu 19.04)

~~~
LockAndLol
It uses hwprobe[0] to collect the information. Very happy that this exists and
it would be great if it were opt-in on distros.

The website makes it very nice to check if the hardware you're going to
purchase runs with linux. Invaluable to me.

The trends [1] page is also pretty interesting.

[0]: [https://github.com/linuxhw/hw-probe](https://github.com/linuxhw/hw-
probe)

[1]: [https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?view=trends](https://linux-
hardware.org/index.php?view=trends)

~~~
pabs3
Here are a couple of requests for integrating hw-probe if anyone wants to work
on them:

[https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1454](https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1454)
[https://bugs.debian.org/964853](https://bugs.debian.org/964853)

------
ArtWomb
Am currently running Ubuntu 20.04 live boot on a Surface Pro 4. Considering
full install. Depth of kernel patches, firmware, knowledgeable community just
devoted to the Surface family of devices frankly surprised me. Now multiply
that across every device, from RPi4 to the Nintendo Switch ;)

[https://github.com/linux-surface/linux-surface](https://github.com/linux-
surface/linux-surface)

